# [SOLVED!] I am making a little progress.



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

About a year ago, I tried to format my computer, with very little instructions and messed it up. But windows 98 still came up. I put my computer away for about a year and recently got it back out. I was able to install windows me on it, although my sound and drivers were all messed up. I tried to uninstall windows me, thinking , maybe if I reinstalled it, things might work right. The uninstall went haywire, but was gone from my add and remove programs. So, I tried to reinstall windows me again, when the installation was almost done, my screen went Black, I rebooted my computer, and all I get is a blue screen that says restart your computer.System Halt. I am able to get into safe mode, and for some odd reason my DOS, CDROM drive are gone from my system.
And it won't start at all, except for the blue screen system halt on my screen. I don't know anything about setting up a computer, so any replys, please make it step by step, so I can understand it all. I sure hope to hear from someone who knows what to do about this, soon.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

It sounds like you don't have any data or personal info on the computer that needs to be saved, if so, I would start up the machine with a win98 startup disk.
ONce at the a prompt I would type format C: to remove everything.
After the format is done restart with the startup disk using with cdrom support, run setup from your cdrom drive and reinstall win98. Once win98 is installed you will have to load drivers for your sound, video, etc to get them working properly.

Before you even start make sure you can boot the computer with the win98 start up disk with cdrom support


----------



## carltasha (Nov 7, 2001)

I should remember, and I dont like to disagree with Brian , for not liking to come ot on the short end, but dont you need to go to the c prompt first ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, you can't format c: from c: You format C: from the boot disk, which is A:

So, at the A: prompt you are typing:

format c:
and pressing enter


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Considering that there were 2 OS installs, not successful, and unsuccessful at the uninstall on a machine drive that may or may not have been corrupted to start with, I would also recommend running FDISK first then doing the format.

What do you think Candy / Brian?

She might as well begin with a complete and pure FAT32 and drive check before formatting.


----------



## brianF (Dec 2, 1999)

Recieved an email from lori, she is confused.
Anyone have a good tutorial on clean install of win98 she can read.
I am putting siding on my house at the moment and don't have time to fine one. I lost all my bookmarks in a recent hard drive crash and haven't had time to get new ones

Fdisk wouldn't be a bad idea if she can be talked through it


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sounds good to me, received a PM from Lori asking for help.

Here's a site that I reference quite often.....this should get you through it Lori......any troubles, just post back here......

http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.html


----------



## carltasha (Nov 7, 2001)

so Brayn takes the time to tell me how to save my bookmarks to a floppy but doesent do it himself , maby i did wrong.


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

Candy, I checked that link just for curiosty (always like to see if folks do it differently than me) and found something odd. It said:


> 'Start the computer with CD-ROM support'


 Just before the FDisk instructions. That's wrong. It should be *without* CD-ROM support for the Fdisk portion.

Here's a link to Microsoft's instructions for the whole operation.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;Q255867#1

EDIT: Lori, hope we're not confusing you to death. It really is something you're capable of doing. It just sounds terrible.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Grif, why should it matter? The C drive is the C drive.....it's not going anywhere.......


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

PM from Lori (Lori, if you'll just post back to the thread, it will be easier for everyone to help you.....I'm not online much on the weekends).

When I turn my computer on it either goes to a choice of safe mode, Normal log in etc, or I get the blue screen message that says windows Halt, restart your computer. I cant go to system promt because, the two above message is all I can get. I can get into safe mode, and see that my DOS, and my CDROM is gone from my system. I have tried boot disk, and that won't even do anything. Can you please give me alittle help? The CDrom is new, the floppy drive is new and I have had more memory added. If thats of any help. 

*******
My reply to Lori:

The cdrom won't work in safe mode....what happens if you choose normal from the menu?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

PM from Lori:

When I use normal start I get the blue screen system halt. I have tried all the options and get the same blue screen system halt. In Safe mode I can't really do anything but look thats how I saw my CDROM, DOS,etc were gone.

********
Lori, does this describe the error message?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-GB;q139063


----------



## griffinspc (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AcaCandy:_
> *Grif, why should it matter? The C drive is the C drive.....it's not going anywhere....... *


Sorry for not answering your question sooner but big problems had my attention till now.

I can't say for sure if this is right but I was told way back when I was a little nipper at the dawn of my computer time, that FDISKing (did I just make up a word?) with the puter booted *with* CD-Support could create problems with the addressing or MBR.

Now I have to be upfront, I can't find anything that even remotely says this is true or if one or the other options is necessary, though every web site including Microsofts, states to boot without CD-ROM support to FDISK. That is except the site you pointed to.

So I can't give you evidence. I hope someone knows for sure and will post it here since I'd like to know if either option has any baggage attached.

Grif

PS: When Lori gets the blue screen and system halt, is that after the new install of Windows?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I want to thank everyone for there reply's to my post. Last night I ran my defrag in safe mode. and found that there are alot of 
Bad{damaged} area on my disk. My computer still don't start right, but I can get my desktop back on my screen. I guess thats a beginning, of possibly being able to format it. But I am wandering if my hard drive is fried now since it found damaged area's on my disk. I sure hope this is not the case. there is nothing in my add and remove programs, as far as programs.And also my D drive is E drive but it is also gone. Any ideas, or inputs on this,would greatly help.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

If you have a lot of damaged areas on the drive it is not long for this world, you should get any data you need off of it ASAP.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Lori
Just a thought..........
Depending on the age of the computer your Hard drive may still be under warrenty. Most HD vendors offer a three year warrenty.
Have you tried running the manufacturers HD Diagnostic utility on your hard drive? 
If your hard drive is failing it may be best to replace it rather than just formatting and starting over with the same drive. What may happen if failing drive is left in, your new format and install will begin to fail due to bad areas developing.

Dave

PS: Morning Wedor!


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Good point.

Morning Davey!


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lori, I've combined your two threads so everyone will know where the problem began.....just keep posting back to this thread.


----------



## brushmaster1 (Jun 15, 2002)

On the subject of FDISK w/CDROM support:

I have partitioned with FDISK many times with CDROM support and never had any problem. However, you certainly don't _need_ CDROM support to run FDISK, and the computer will boot a little faster without it.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I was able to reinstall win me, and made a few changes in start up, and it's starting the right way now,But, I get the error CMI SB16 Driver Alert on startup, Most of my drivers are not the right ones though, can anyone tell me how to get rid of the old drivers and reinstall the right ones? also I don't have my driver for my Sound Blaster for my sound card.I have never installed drivers before so I need alittle help. Thanks all.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

I think what I would try, go into your bios setup and there should be a setting to disable plug n play operating system. Change that to no, off, disable, whatever the choice is.

Then continue the installation. You're going to need to download some new drivers for that sound card.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I have come to the conclusion, that I should go ahead and try to format my computer, until I am able to get a new hard drive. Does anyone have a step by step on how I can do this?


----------



## mtbird (Dec 10, 2001)

Hi lori1.....
Here is a site for installing WinMe. Just browse to the FORMAT section.......

http://www.windows-help.net/windowsMe/install.shtml

Hope this helps.

Debe


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I put my windows me boot disk in my computer and started it. And it acted like there was no boot disk there. It started up like normal,as if there were no boot disk in it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What do you mean, it started up like normal? Are you getting all the way to the windows desktop?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Go into the BIOS and look for Boot Sequence. Set it so that A boots first. Then CD then the hard drive. 
Save the changes and exit.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Right, MO, but I guess I'm confused. I thought this computer wasn't booting all the way into windows......maybe I'm confusing threads


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, what a long one this is. I went back and read it. At the bottom of the past page Lori said she had reinstlled Win ME and it is starting correctly now. But with all the wrong drivers.


----------



## dickster (Dec 13, 2001)

Lori, I'm nowhere as smart on computers as these people trying to help you. But I've found this tutorial to be very helpful with formating and installing an OS. Might want to print it out before you start. Then just follow the step-by-step instructions, and it should go smoothly. I hope! 

Heres the link.

http://members.tripod.com/ramblingsoftheoran/tutorials/complete-procedures.htm


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Something that I have found on my system, I looked in my system configuration utility. I found that in each tab, that almost everything had been removed, from my system, drivers etc have all been removed. I can not boot from my floppy drive, but when I start up my computer I can get to my desktop, but somehow theres no system configuration, I am beginning to think thats the problem is not my hard drive. Any help would be greatly appreciated. although my system has A drive C drive and D drive now, I can't get anywhere cause of the messed up configuration.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi again Lori, can you explain what you mean by no system configuration? Exactly what appears on the desktop? The normal icons? The Start button? What are you looking at to determine that there are no drivers installed?

Also, what do you mean when you say you can't get anywhere?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

PM from Lori (really, Lori, it's best to post back here.....you can get faster help....I'm not always online  )


I have all the normal icons on my desktop, all it will do is start and go to the desk top. yesterday I looked in my System Configuration Utility and it says that all the drivers had been removed, theres no DOS, etc. On starting my computer my floppy drive light comes on and ticks for a while then goes off. When I go to Run on start menu and type in msconfig, I get an error message saying {system Configuration Utility} 
Unable to sychronize the environment variables in Windows,Registry with the environment variables in the Legacy files. Auto EXEC.Bat and or ConFig.Sys. and I click ok then the System config utility comes up. And when I look through the different options, is says drivers removed, Wwhen I open most of the system ini and click on them alot of them are empty. Hope this helps.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I have been advised to go into my setup, and setup my mainboard to factory defaults. I have the manual and all, but have no idea how to do this. The manual don't tell how to do this. Can anyone please help me? Please.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Depending on the brand of the computer --- there is a key to press when the computer is first starting up. Most often it's the DEL key, Compaqs F 10, other computers F 1 or F 2. Sometimes there is a small time frame in which to do this, so keep tapping whichever key you are trying until the computer completely bypasses, then restart and try another key. If none of these work, we'll need more info on the computer and/or motherboard itself.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

PM from Lori:

It is the Del key that I hit to go to setup, but dont know what to do or where to go once I get there to reset to factory defaults. I didn't see any option of factory defaults. I think this whole problam begin when I messed up the formatting my C drive, and that messed everything up.

************
My response:

Really, it's best to post this info to the thread.....I'm not the only one who can help you.......

There should be something in the bios to load default settings. This isn't going to help with any problems on the hard drive.

If I were you, I would do the format over again and reinstall the operating system from scratch.

Here is a step by step website:

http://www.hexff.com/win98_install.html

I'll post this back to the thread so everyone will know where we're at.......

Candy


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Well first of all I want to Thank everyone who has tried to help me
with my computer problems. I have tried everything, that everyone has suggested, and nothing works. My system, seems to have some of the right files , but then again a lot of files and configurations are missing from the system. I have tried to remove windows me, but that won't work either.So I can put Windows 98 SE back on there, right now win me is on the system, but because the system configuration is so messed up, I can't get rid of Win Me. I can't get on the Internt cause the drivers etc and also, all messed up. Anyone have any new Ideas, I would greatly appreciate any help I can get.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You say you've tried everything? Can we get some results? Other than NOTHING WORKS? What everything have you tried? A format of the hard drive and a clean installation? If you tried this, TRUST ME, ME would still not be on the computer.

Also, you keep saying you've tried to remove ME. HOW?

Until you get a nice clean windows installation, we're just spinning our wheels.

Without going back to the beginning of the thread, have you told us the make/model of the computer?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

You ask what I have tried. I have tried everything people have suggested, that have replyed to my post. Which are to many to even remember. But all these suggestions that I have tried, didn't work because, Either the folders were empty, and I couldn't go anyfarther, Or I couldn't get to what the person suggested, because the system is so messed up. My computer was built for me. It is a GenuineIntel, Intel(r)Celeron(tm) Processer,64.0MB Ram, and its a 333. I have tried to remove Windows me from Add and remove programs, and it gets only so far in the uninstall and stops and won't go any farther. There is no anti virus or anything else on there except what came with the installation of Win me. Hope this helps a little. As you can see I'm not real smart on the set up of a computer, but I am still learning.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's go a couple of steps at a time, and report back to the thread exactly what happens.

First question: Which operating system do you want to install?

Second question: Is the operating system you want to install a FULL version, look at the cd disk itself and tell us EXACTLY what it says.

Then, go here, download the boot disk for the operating system you want to install. Save it to the desktop on your working computer, double click on it, you'll be prompted to insert a blank floppy disk, and all necessary files to boot up this problem computer will be transferred to the floppy disk.

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Lori, do not lose heart over this almost 12 months ago I was going thro a very similar situation,and I know how you are feeling right now,but listen to what AcaCandy says,she is the best there is at this game take it from me,she was working with me for a month non-stop and in the end she came up trumps,and that feeling when it all comes right again is just marvellous....stick with it and the best of luck ....


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi AcaCandy,
What I want to reinstall is Windows 98 Upgrade. But on the front cover it says for users of windows 3.1 and windows 95.
I have already downloaded the Win98SE Boot disk. Since I don't have a Windows 95 or 95 boot disk. Should I down load win 95 boot disk too, since all I have is the Upgraded Windows 98? Thank you for being so patient with me.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I want to Thank you for your input on my problem, The computer I am having problems with is my first computer and has a lot of sentimental value to me. Your post gave me some confidence again. Thanks again.
Lori1


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

The 98 upgrade is going to require you to prove you are a former owner of windows......since the computer sounds like it came with 95, do you have any 95 floppies laying around? 95 windows install cd? We'll need something.........


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Ok Lori thanks for replying,I know how much it can get you down,when its like this,but Candy really is the best there is,without doubt,I think she is the tops!  so all the best with it,I shall follow this to the end,I know you WILL get there ....good luck


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

My computer had Windows 95 on it when I bought it, but all I have is the Windows 95 upgrade disk. Will that work?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Can you take a look at the upgrade cd on the computer you're on now.......what kind of directories, cab files, etc. can you see on it?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I looked at my win95 Cd and it has Admin,Autorun,Cdexpo,Datalink,Drivers,Funstuff,Help,Other,Products,Win95,Funstuff,Autorun, read me,and setup I opened each one and didn't find any Cab files,etc, But I did see MSDOS in one file, I am wandering if the cab files are in the setup, which when I clicked on the setup file, it wanted to install it. 

The message I get when it trys to install it,, says:
Set up has detected that you are running a version of Windows that already includes the updated files or enhancements you are attempting to install. I hope this helps.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You tried to run setup from the windows 95 cd on the problem computer? If so, yes that is the error message that you would receive. We need to format the hard drive first to get rid of your partial ME/98 installations that aren't working.

I just want to be sure that the 95 cd has the information that the 98 upgrade disk will be looking for. Expand the Win95 directory, I'm hoping the cab files are there.....they should be, and this I believe will work....but I'd like to error on the side of caution.

The files that the upgrade will look for are WINSETUP.BIN, the two PRECOPYx.CAB files, and all the WIN_95xx.CAB files. Look for those and I'll be happy


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I looked at my win 95 disk on my good computer, I did see Bin on the Disk, in one of the files. I think it might work, if we can get windows me off of my other computer.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Double check on all the files, please 

Then if they are there, boot with a windows 98 boot disk that you should have created earlier.......

Choose with cdrom support. I am going to assume you have just the hard drive and the cdrom in the computer.....the cdrom which would have been "D" before, will be pushed ahead to "E" --- once at the a: prompt, type

format c:
(space after the t)
and press enter

You'll be warned that everything will be deleted, and again, I'M ASSUMING you know that EVERYTHING on the hard drive will go bye-bye.......pictures, old love letters, everything! (want to be very clear  )

follow the instructions and it should bring you back to a prompt.

Put the windows 98 upgrade cd in the cd drive.......

Now, change to the cdrom drive, which I think should be the E drive by typing:

e:
and press enter

Does the letter change? If so, type:

setup
and press enter

You should be prompted for the windows 95 cd at some point....follow along and you should be good to go.......

We'll probably have to deal with some driver issues, but don't worry about that yet.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I copied your last post from last night and followed your instructions, every step of the way. My light comes on on my floppy drive A: but it's rejecting the install. No format no nothing, actually it booted up, like it always does, as if I had no floppy in the a: drive. Bummer it didn't work.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, we need to get into the bios setup to set the floppy to boot first. Do you know how to get there?

EDIT -- alright, I read back thru the thread and we've decided it's the DEL key. Once you enter the setup, make sure the boot order is set to A: first (or floppy, however it's written). 

Also, put the boot disk you created back into a working computer and take a look at the files on it....there should be a bunch....if there's just one, it's not going to work.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

The win98 boot disk I downloaded last night, has a little icon that looks like a floppy disk on it, and says win98SE and when I try to open it I get error messages saying something about Don't use it.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let's go back to the site again:

http://freepctech.com/pc/002/files010.shtml

You're clicking on the windows 98 & 98SE (below) 864K, correct?

Save it to your desktop........once it's there, double click on the file, you will be prompted for a blank floppy disk.....insert a blank floppy disk into the floppy drive, and all the files will be transferred.

To verify, start button, find files/folders, select the floppy drive, find now, and make sure there's a bunch of files on it.

Were you able to get to the bios and make sure we're set to boot from the floppy drive first?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I went into my setup and changed my A floppy to boot first and found a win98 boot disk that I had,And IT WORKS. I am at the Arompt , that do I do from there?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, great.....were you able to verify those other files for me on the windows 95 cd? That's very, very important.....since you are at least able to boot into windows, if we proceed with the format and we can't get window 98 to verify your prior ownership, we have a blank hard drive with no operating system and no easy way to get one on it.........

If those files are on the windows 95 cd....then follow my other instructions from the format c: ahead.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I typed in format c: and its working


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, fingers crossed here you've checked that 95 cd.......


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok it finished one process, and , then there was a message that said Volume label(11 Characters,Enter for none)?
4,293,378,048 bytes total disk space
4,210,688 bytes in Bad sectors
4,289,167,360 bytes avaliable in disk
 4,095 bytes in each allocation unit
1,047,159 allocation unit avaliable on disk
Volume Serial number 2423-12F3
A:\>


What do I type in the A:\> ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, Lori, I think the computer has a bigger problem......the drive could be close to going out.

Just for fun, at the a: prompt, type:

scandisk
and press enter.......


EDIT, I'm sorry, type 

scandisk c:
and then press enter......the other one will only scan the floppy drive.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

it scanned the A drive and didn't find any problems , now I have it doing a full scan on my C drive and it sure looks bad, alot of Bad sectors looks like I am going to have to hang it up until I can afford a new harddrive Thank you so much AcaCandy, we did get somewhere,lol we found out my harddrive is fried. Thanks again.
Lori1


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

You're welcome...wish we could have had a happier ending......

A quick search on pricewatch.com, 20G hard drive is going for $48.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Candy and Lori 1,

Since you have nothing to loose with the old hard drive anyway, why not go ahead and run fdisk and start from scratch with new partitions etc. I realize that it is a longshot but given the history of partial and/or failed installs it might be possible to salvage at least enough of the hard drive to install windows. Besides even if it fails Lori will gain the experience of truly starting from scratch.


Just a thought!   (As you know I'm a glutton for punishment)

Kilowatt


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Go for it, it certainly can't hurt anything.........

Yes KW, I remember our marathon thread


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi killowatt1,
Sure I am willing to fdisk it, I don't have nothing to loose at this point. But can you tell me how to fdisk? Or AcaCandy can you tell me how to fdisk?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Oh, that's nice KW, you get Lori's curiosity, then you run off  

Lori, with the same boot disk:


A:\>FDISK

Answer 'Y' for large disk support (this tells FDISK to create FAT32 partitions).
Select option 1: 'Create DOS partition or logical DOS drive
Select option 1: 'Create Primary DOS partition'

Press ESCape to exit FDISK and re-boot.

Then you'll have to run format c: again........



KW --- you coward, get back here!!!!!!!!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Lori,

Did it finish the scandisk on your C drive?

John


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes, John1 it did finish the scandisk on the C: drive, and the darn think said it found no errors,lol when I could see the bad clusters. But anyway I am Fdisking it now and will post back when its done. Thanks ,


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

It may ignore parts that have already been marked as bad,
but they would still show on the graphic.

So it may have been telling you that it didnt find
any more bad parts.

I suppose its a bit like ripping out some pages from
a notebook that have stuff on that you dont want,
then when you flick through it, all the pages are clean.
The notebook will be a bit smaller though.

You might find your hard drive will behave now if
scandisk was set to 'fix' it.

John


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

It appears about 10% of the drive may be bad. In my experiences I've either had them die completely, or work as they should. I would assume there's middle points......fingers crossed again  taking notes


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi,

I went back and had another look,
Its not as bad as that, its only a thousandth
part bad, not a tenth, so maybe the drive will
be ok after all

_____4,293,378,048 bytes total disk space 
_________4,210,688 bytes in Bad sectors 
_____4,289,167,360 bytes available in disk 

This amount of bad sectors is not too worrying,
its the tequilla AcaCandy!

John


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hehe, john, when I first read it, I initially thought it was almost the entire drive  and that was early after only 2 diet cokes.......lol!

Then I went back and tried to do the math.......and somehow came up with 10%...........  

You're right, you guys can handle this......I'm going for more tequila  

Or it could have been the sun today  

Fingers still crossed for Lori!!!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

wheres KW ?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

well it went through with the fdisk, now there's an A: on the screen for me to type something after it like it did earlier. So now what?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Lori,

Looking good so far,
Does the CD unit work?

John


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

hi lori, format the hard drive

a:\> format c: /s


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi John1,
Yes my CDrom is working, I had a new CDrom and floppy drive, and added memory just before, the format went bad a year ago, then I put the computer away in the closet, until a few weeks ago, I typed in format C: because the format c: /s wouldn't work jimi, thats what its doing right now, going through the format process again. maybe theres still hope after all.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok its gone through that part now it says;
Volume label(11 characters Enter for none)?
What do I do now? press Enter?


----------



## jimi (Jun 14, 2000)

sure or you can name your hard drive volume if you want - doesn't change anything


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hey guys and gals,

I'm back but don't know how long. Sorry about running out on you Candy and John. I have a large construction contract that bids tomorrow, so I'm sharpening my pencil and double checking my math if you know what I mean.

Lori,

You can just press enter, you don't necessarily have to label the drive.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I call mine 'Hard Drive'


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I pushed Enter, and it told about available disk space, how many bad sectors, now I am at prompt A: again gosh what do I type in there now? Helpppppp


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

When you booted with the boot disk, you chose cdrom support correct? If not, restart the computer with the boot disk and choose it.......
Then put the windows 98 cd in the drive.....
Then change the drive letter to the cdrom by typing:

e:
and press enter

then type
setup
and press enter


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

OK Lori,

You don't necessarily have to restart the computer at this point but I always have better luck by doing so, especially with Win95.

Leave the Win98 startup disk in the floppy drive and push the reset button on your computer. When it boots back up choose start with CDRom support. Watch closely to see what letter has been assigned as the virtual drive (probably e). Now once you get to the A:\> prompt, insert the Windows CD in the CDRom drive. Type D: and press enter. If it takes you to a D:\> prompt type setup and press enter. If it says invalid drive, type in the Virtual drive letter you noted earlier at the A:\> prompt instead of D:.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

yes AcaCandy I used CDrom support, but right now I have an A: on my computer , what do I do now? an A: to type something after it.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

even though I am at the A: after the format etc should I reboot my computer kilowatt1?


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

You don't have to but I would go ahead and reboot. Either way type either D: or E: and press enter. Then type setup and press enter.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

It seems to be setting up gals and guys!!!!! Its copying setup files to my computer.    your all Great!!!


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

thats good news.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Gosh I am so excited, I couldn' t have done it with out you all that have helped me though this all. The Windows 98 is on my computer now. Isn't that Great. Now.........  I need to install my drivers, Ahhhh thats a scarey thought, Anyone willing to help me out with that? You are all such wonderful people.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

YEAH!

Congrats Lori!

What drivers were already found? Windows sometimes does a good job finding some common ones......how's the color look?


Also, for my knowledge base  were you prompted for the 95 cd?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

AcaCandy, the color is 2 and 16 colors, I changes it to 256 before but can't remember how to do it. And also I was prompted to put my windows 95 CD in during setup. Do you know how to change the colors? it found most of the drivers except my sound driver, and I don't have the disk for that, its a Sound Blaster.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I see AcaCandy is off line, does anyone know what to do about my last post?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

start, control panel, display, settings


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi John1, I have already tried that and it wont work from there, if I remember right I went to enviorments or refreshed something like that,and got the 256 colors when I did it a while back. lol at least we got this far,


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

There seems to be problems with this in the system settings in the control panel. something about a 3Dadaptor.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

OOOOoo,

Sorry, i dunno about that,
i didnt know there was another way
to adjust colour settings.

Best of luck with it,
John


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

we were able to format and get win98 back on my computer, but I have a few problems. Everytime I start my computer I get a message about new hardware, which is my speakers, I don't have a driver for them, there sound Blaster and don't know what to do about this. 2. Although I installed win98SE back on my computer, in my add and remove programs in the control panel, there is nothing there, it is empty. 3. In my control panel in the Display I only have 2, and 16 colors, and I have worked and worked on it to change it to 256 colors and true color,to no avail. Anyone have any ideas on this? I sure hope so we have came so far in a very short time. I sure hope someone can help me with this.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi Lori, sorry, didn't mean to abandon you last night, I'm usually on mostly during the stock trading day, and kinda hit and miss after that....usually to check any late emails, then time to take the cat for a swim 

Anyhow, we need to figure out what kind of display adapater you have.

Download this, put it on a floppy disk, then install it on the problem computer. It should give us some information about your motherboard, and hopefully some other items as well.

http://www.belarc.com/Download.html

Do you know if the display is built into the motherboard, or does it appear to be an add in card like your sound blaster. Do you have any other cds laying around that came with the computer originally?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

AcaCandy, how do I send you these results? I sent them to you by email


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I know how to put it on a floppy, Actually I put it on a floppy


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, great, here's the results:

Operating System System Model 
Windows 98 SE (build 4.10.2222) No details available 
Processor a Main Circuit Board 
333 megahertz Intel Celeron
32 kilobyte primary memory cache
128 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: SiS 5600 
Bus Clock: 66 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends, Inc. 0627 07/15/95 
Drives Memory Modules 
4.29 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
4.05 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

ATAPI 48X CDROM [CD-ROM drive]
Generic floppy disk drive (3.5")

Generic IDE hard disk drive (4.29 GB) -- drive 0 64 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot '0' has 32 MB
Slot '1' has 32 MB
Slot '2' is Empty 
Local Drive Volumes

c: (on drive 0) 4.29 GB 4.05 GB free

Logins Network Drives 
No details available

Installed Microsoft Hotfixes Printers 
No details available

Click here to see all available security Hotfixes.

Marks a HotFix that verifies correctly 
Marks a HotFix that fails verification 
(Failing hotfixes need to be reinstalled) 
An unmarked HotFix lacks the data to allow verification None detected 
Controllers Display 
Standard Floppy Disk Controller
Primary IDE controller (dual fifo)
Secondary IDE controller (dual fifo)
SiS 5513 Dual PCI IDE Controller Standard PCI Graphics Adapter (VGA) [Display adapter]
Standard VGA 640x480 @ 75 Hz [Monitor] 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
VIA Tech 3038 PCI to USB Universal Host Controller Sound Blaster or compatible
Sound Blaster Pro or compatible
Wave Device for Voice Modem 
Communications Other Devices 
AOpen FM56-H 56K Data Fax Speakerphone PCI Modem
Infrared PnP Serial Port (*PNP0510)
Microsoft Virtual Private Networking Adapter
Network IP Address: 127.0.0.1 Infrared Communication Device
Standard 101/102-Key or Microsoft Natural Keyboard
Standard Serial Mouse
USB Root Hub 
Software Licenses

Microsoft - Windows 98 SE

Software Versions 
Belarc Advisor and BelLive - Belarc's Content Personalization with Privacy Version 5.1g*
Microsoft Corporation - DirectShow Version 6.01.05.0130*
Microsoft Corporation - Microsoft Internet Explorer Version 5.00.2614.3500* Microsoft Corporation - Windows® NetMeeting® Version 3.0*
Microsoft Windows Scripting Host Version 5.0.531.7*


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Question, when the computer is starting up, does it say anything there at the top like SiS?

Anyone know why we'd have SiS and VIA both showing up?

KW? Anyone?

Lori, in the control panel, modems, open that up and go to the diagnostics tab, and hit more info.......is it ok?

If not, here's the drivers for that:

http://www.modem-help.co.uk/mfc/aopen.html

and the ide drivers:

http://www.sis.com/support/driver/utility.htm


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi Candy, my computer starts so fast I can't see what it says, if theres SIS and VIA on there, what button is it that you hold down to get it to stop so you can read it? also, I have the driver for my modem, but it says to see if it is turned on or something like that.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Well, we'll just have to take that speedy computer away from you 

When it first starts, watch the very top of the screen, usually it's there, IF it's going to be there, may not be......you can try hitting the pause/break key....on some computers that slows it down....others don't care and keep going.


I'm going to look for some dos instructions that sometimes identify a video card......be right back.


Ok, start button, programs, then dos prompt and follow this info:
Graphics Cards

It is possible to use the DOS program DEBUG to identify which graphics card is in your computer.

From an MS-DOS prompt, type in debug and press the enter key.


At the dash prompt type d C000:0010 and press the enter key.


In the text output you will see the name, though possibly broken up, of your video card. 

Here is an example of the debug procedure done on a 9FX Motion 771 with the S3-968 chipset and the 2.05.15 bios revision:

C000:0010 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00-10 02 00 00 00 00 49 42 ..............IB
C000:0020 4D 20 56 47 41 20 43 6F-6D 70 61 74 69 62 6C 65 M VGA Compatible
C000:0030 20 42 49 4F 53 2E 20 00-BB 66 F0 01 A3 01 F0 09 BIOS. ..f......
C000:0040 09 FF 00 02 4E 75 6D 62-65 72 20 4E 69 6E 65 20 ....Number Nine
C000:0050 56 69 73 75 61 6C 20 54-65 63 68 6E 6F 6C 6F 67 Visual Technolog
C000:0060 79 20 20 20 20 20 20 20-20 20 20 39 46 58 20 4D y 9FX M
C000:0070 6F 74 69 6F 6E 20 37 37-31 20 20 20 20 20 20 20 otion 771
C000:0080 20 20 20 0E 20 4C 65 74-20 69 74 20 62 65 20 36 . Let it be 6

By hitting the d key and then the enter key again at the dash prompt, you will see a continuation of the above output which will identify the chipset (in this case 968) and bios version (shown here as 2.05.15). 

C000:0090 38 2E 2E 2E 00 28 63 29-31 39 39 35 20 4E 75 6D 8....(c)1995 Num
C000:00A0 62 65 72 20 4E 69 6E 65-20 56 69 73 75 61 6C 20 ber Nine Visual
C000:00B0 54 65 63 68 6E 6F 6C 6F-67 79 20 43 6F 72 70 2E Technology Corp.
C000:00C0 0D 0A 41 6C 6C 20 52 69-67 68 74 73 20 52 65 73 ..All Rights Res
C000:00D0 65 72 76 65 64 0D 0A 00-23 39 2D 39 36 38 20 42 erved...#9-968 B
C000:00E0 49 4F 53 20 56 65 72 73-69 6F 6E 20 32 2E 30 35 IOS Version 2.05
C000:00F0 2E 31 35 0D 0A 00 28 63-29 31 39 39 35 20 53 33 .15...(c)1995 S3
C000:0100 20 49 6E 63 20 56 65 72-73 69 6F 6E 20 32 2E 30 Inc Version 2.0

By pressing the q key and then enter, you will exit the debug session and return to the "C:\>" command prompt.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

AcaCandy, I tried to do the DOS thing again and it wouldn't let me do it this time. I went into my System Information and clicked on the tools, And clicked on DirectX Diagnostic tools,...I clicked on Sound and got this error message: Problem getting extra info,result code=0x887000a(The Direct sound resources, such as priority level were already in use by another caller. That error message is really Odd. I clicked on the Display tab and got the error message DxDiag has detected that there may been a problem accessing.You can change the color depth from your control panel,and display icon. Error: Problem getting extra display info, result code=0x887600de (No directdraw support)

It seems to me that all the drivers are in all the wrong places
When I look though the drivers etc, it just don't look right.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi Candy,
I have been working on the computer and I have found a CD and I don't know
how to use it, it came with my computer, on it says 6326 AGP 8M
6326 PCI 4M
590/717/730/747 AGP
drivers
IDE Drivers
Sound Drivers
PC-Cillin 98'(OEM)
AMI Desktop Client


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Does anyone that has, followed my post, have any idea about my last post above?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Sorry Lori, I had to actually do some real work earlier  

That's the cd I was asking if you could dig up. That should have everything else you need on it.

Look under drivers, for video or display, there should be a setup.exe file to click on.

You should also run the ide contoller setup, and for your sound, in the control panel, system, device manager, you probably have an exclamation mark on something called PCI? Or maybe under sound? Click on update driver, then point it to the correct directory on the cd for the sound drivers......after that, I think it's just the modem we need to deal with.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I got my color back thanks to Kilowatt, and was looking through my mother board CD, and thought I was setting up the sound and something went horribly wrong. My prosesser makes a siren noise and won't start up at all not even in Safe Mode. I get an error saying something about windows did not load due to VX....................... and a whole bunch of main three letter functions won't load. How can I undo what ever I did?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

O dear.

Try to put the messages you get,
as much as you can anyway.

I take it this is a black screen
with white writing.

when it settles, exactly what is on the screen?

John


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hmmm ...

Makes a siren noise?
Would that be like a sort of alarm noise?
like a beeping sound?

I think that mobos give out a beep code
when they cant see the video card.

And maybe for other things too.

If its beeps,
then listen for the repeating pattern.

Two long and one short, or something like that.

John.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

John it is on a black screen with white letters. It starts up in the safe mode screen. The error message I get it this;
Configuration Manager cannot load because of one of the following files is either not present or has an invalid version number. VMM VXD Shell.VXD VTD VXD VXDLDR,VXD

Try running setup again
Press any key to continue

And when I press a key it says:
It is safe to shut down your computer.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

thinking


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

John, its not making the siren noise now. But it was when the error happened.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I think those are video or display files.
I'm guessing that you will need to re-load the
driver file or files for the display.

you say it wants to shut down if
you press any key?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I would like to see the opinions of others here,
but i think that it may be easiest to re-install
windows at this point.

Picking the right files, and putting them back where
they're supposed to be, might be a bit tricky.

Maybe you should wait a bit untill someone
with more experience has a look in.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

yes, It says safe to shut down and it won't go any farther.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Do you think maybe I should restart it this the WIN98 CD in the CDrom?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

no.
dont do anything yet.
i'm still thinking.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

lol I guess we were thinking on the same terms of reinstalling win98, I will wait a while, and see if anyone else has any input on it but , I think your right about reinstalling Win98. Thanks John,


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

This siren noise,
you didnt say if that might be beeps,
what was it like.

And its stopped now?
thats odd.

Now im wondering if something is loose,
Could you check various things for being loose?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

lol, I won't do anything yet,lol


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I had read in the forum where a guys computer was making a siren noise, and thats what I compared it to, it sounded like a seiren noise, no beeps, I already checked to see if everything was tight on the connections. Oh and no its not making the siren noise now.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Some mobos have a two tone beep,
that goes high-low-high-low,

I dont know what ones, i think
its a bios problem indicator,
but im no expert on beeps.

Thats the nearest ive ever heard of to
to a siren.

Lets hope the Bios is not the problem.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

If its steady now in safe mode,
then you could probably restore the video drivers,
i think thats what those files are.

from the driver CD.

Maybe tomorrow, when you're not tired.

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

It sounds as though you may have a damaged vmm32.vxd. I would rename it and then reinstall Windows again on top.
To do that, Boot to the command prompt and type this exactly:

ren C:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd vmm32.old
Press enter
Dos is very particular about spaces. I am going to retype this command. I will type the word spacewhere you should press the spacebar.

ren space C:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd space vmm32.old

Press enter


Have you updated IE since the original install? If so, please post back before trying an overinstall. You will have to rename at least one more file before trying to install again.

EDIT: Did I read this right? You cannot boot to safe mode either? If so, try the above.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Mo,

yes, i could make that out either.
I think there was a problem with safe mode,
but now it will go into safe mode,
but with default video.

I'm still not sure though.
Thats why i wondered about poor connections.

I thought the display drivers could be re-done
through 'System proprties',
or maybe that wont come up in safe mode...
not everything does.

John


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

No it won't boot into safe mode. this is what I get when I try to get it into safe mode.it is on a black screen with white letters. It starts up in the safe mode screen. The error message I get it this; 
Configuration Manager cannot load because of one of the following files is either not present or has an invalid version number. VMM VXD Shell.VXD VTD VXD VXDLDR,VXD 

Try running setup again 
Press any key to continue 

And when I press a key it says: 
It is safe to shut down your computer.
I haven't got my modem set up yet either so I haven't been able to update anything on there.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Mosaic1, I did what you told me to and this is what I got.
NOT ONBOARD 5513 IDE!
Microsoft (R) Windows VxD Library Manager Version 4.00.03
Copyright(C) Microsoft Corp 1989-1996.
All rights reserved.
Unpacking Vnn32.vxd

Library is invalid wrong version
New loader is too big :- (
Microsoft (R)WindowsVxD Library Manager Version 4.00.03
Copyright(C) Microsoft Corp 1998-1996.
All Rights reserved.
Packing vmm32.vxd

Library is nivalid or wrong version
C:\Windows\System>ren C:\windows\system\vmm32.vxd vmm32.old

C\Windows\System> blinking line after this

When I used the command prompt only, the C:Windows/System came up with the blinking line after it. Gosh I hope this helps.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lori, can you boot with the windows 98 boot disk again, once you get to the a: prompt, type

c:
and press enter

then type
scanreg /restore
and press enter

Do you have a date prior to the startup problem?

If so, try to choose one of those, but don't go back to the very earliest one.......


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi Candy , I did what you said and it wouldn't take the scanreg/restore, but it did go to scan disk, and says its fixed errors , and gave me an option to run thorugh scan, so thats what its doing now, Thanks and I will keep you posted.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

What do you mean 'it wouldn't take it' ?

Error message? Did you see a list of date choices........

Make sure you type it correctly.....


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Lori,

Dos uses the spaces to separate the parts of an instruction.
The first part is scanreg, and the next part is a switch or
direction change to the restore funtion.

So the spaces are a part of the instruction, and if they get
missed out Dos will get confused.

Hope this helps,
John


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

no there wasn't any date choices, it said something like, invalid code. when I typed in scan reg\restore


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Lori,

Try again with:

scanreg /restore

that should do it,
John


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Good morning people,

Here's some info from Lori1 about the CD that came with her system. This is apparently a PC100 board with the following.

PC100v1_4
AMI ADCM (this is the desktop client manager and not needed)
File IDE (usually only used with win95 operating systems)
File Sound
File Usb
File Utility
File VGA
Readme
Sistag

I think what has happened is that the IDE setup was accidently executed. 

I agree with AcaCandy that scanreg /restore or possibily scanreg /fix would get her back to a more desirable predicament.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I am so confused


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Lori,
dont worry.
i think KW's assesment is as near as we'll get.

Do the scanreg /restore and see what happens.

John


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Ok I have the scan reg up on my screen it says:
Microsoft Reigstry Checker

08/18/14 Started rb003.cab
08/17/14 Started rb002.cab
08/16/14 Started rb001.cab
08/15/14 Started rb000.cab

Last night I had it coming along good until later on in the evening
which one of these should I select?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

not the earliest one.
go for the second earliest.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hello Lori,

Try the 8/17 date first. Don't be concerned if you lose your color again.

Kilowatt

If the 8/17 doesn't work go back and try the 8/16


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ditto on KW's choices.

BTW, I don't think the IDE setup would have hurt anything, I have a PC 100 board running 98, and I needed to install the ide drivers to get something fixed........


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

well I tried 08/17/14 and it said it was restoring the good registry, and said to restart. and it didnt work. so I tried them all and it said I need to reinstall win98  boy I really messed up


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Lori, when you say things didn't work, please tell us exactly what happened....then stop......you'll have more hair left in the end if you do.........

Have you tried restarting it more than once?
Also, what point are you at now? An error message, a C: prompt.....


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I tried to run the scanreg /restore again and this is what happened. This is whats on my screen now. 
SDRAM at DIMM# :1, 2
Searching for boot Record from Floppy. Not found
Searching for Boot Record from CDROM. Not found
Searching for Boot record fromIDE-O..OK

Not ON BOARD 5513 IDE!
Microsoft(R) Windows VxD Library Manager Version 4.00.03
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp 1989-1996 All rights reserved

Unpacking vmm32.vxd
Cannot open file "vmm32.vxd"
Open of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vmm32.vxd failed

Microsoft (R) Windows VxD Library manager Version 4.00.03
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp.1989-1996.
All rights res4erved.
Packing vmm 32.vxd
Cannot open file"vmm32.vxd"
VMM32.VXD is required to run Windows
If this file is not your path, you may need to reinstall Windows.
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM> and there is a line blinking.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh'' and Yes I have tried to restart it.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

OK then Lori, lets try this. Use the same procedure as the scanreg /restore except use scanreg /fix. Let us know the results.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I did what you said to do, and this is what I got:
Repairing
Looking for valid system.registry key
Rebuilding system Registry structures
Registry system structures

Registry Results:
Windows successfully fixed you registry

and there was abox that came up that say OK
I clicked on it ans now all there is is a C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM>
with a blinking _ after it. I tried to restart it and I got this same thing. Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Gosh, Guys,gals we have came so far with this, and I just had to mess it all up.by doing someting wrong Im so sorry.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i dont think its that bad,
it has re done most of it.

You're doing ok.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Don't fret, we're up to 8 pages, we'll set a new record 

Did you attempt to follow Mosaic1's post at all?

Realistically a reinstall over windows isn't going to hurt the progress....you've got the driver disk now........


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Candy I followed everyones directions to the T, but no I havent tried to reinstall win 98, At this point I dont even know what to do to reinstall it, with it doing what it's doing.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I will try what Mosaic1 said to do again


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ok, let us know exactly what messages you get.

KW, john, what are your thoughts on an overinstall? I don't see where it can mess anything up, just the display adapter again more than likely........but no biggie......


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes i think so too.
i would do a scandisk two or three times,
cos im suspicious of the HD.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I tried it again and all I get is C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM _ blinking


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Then, let's do an overinstall. Boot with your windows 98 boot disk, choose cdrom support, change to the cdrom drive letter like you did before, then type setup and hit enter.

Make sure you install windows in the SAME directory. It'll probably default to something silly.......choose the same on you did before, be it C:\windows or C:\win98, whatever.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

I believe that to be the next option too Candy. At least now it is beginning to sort itself out. By that I mean that the BIOS is set to use the AGP port/drivers and when Lori installed the PCI 4M drivers it worked for a while but then caused on hell of a conflict. I think that is why she is getting the "Not ON BOARD 5513 IDE" warning. By the way I wonder if she tried typing win at the prompt after the registry repair. 

When we (she ) gets going again maybe we need to get the modem going first so she can download Sisoft Sandra or something to give a little more detail about what is actually installed. What do you think.

Lori, hang in there....we'll get it eventually.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

I think the cabs are on board so a reinstall
shouldnt take too long.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

ive just seen your last post KW,
and i think youre right.

Try Win first.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I will just stay on hold until someone tells me what I should do,lol I promise I won't touch it.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Lori,

Boot up again and type win at the prompt you are getting. Then press enetr. Let us know what happens.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

isnt it back to C prompt
and then win ?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes.
arent you supposed to go back to C prompt,
and then enter Win ?


MMmm...


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)




----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

are you still at c/windows/system ?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

No actually, its almost done with the thorough scan disk. Ans when its done it will probably go back to that.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

yes?

type cd..
thats cd and two stops, cd..

then enter,
that should take you back a step up the directory structure to

c:/windows

Then do it again, to get to C:

Then type Win and lets know what happens.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

john, just an FYI, if you do 3 dots, it'll take you straight down


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well you live and learn.
i didnt know that.

i take it you do have to get to C
to put win ?


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Ah, no, it'll work from c:\windows\system too


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

i didnt know that.

Will it work from anywhere else?


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

well i tried typing win at several places,
and it seems that it will initiate windows
from any prompt, of any place in the directory
tree.

I had thought it was only from the C prompt.

So Lori, just try it.

If windows starts up, all well and good.
If not then we'll have to go from there.

John


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Lori1,

When you get back, please post here. Boot the computer again, Note everything it does. How far do you get?

What is the exact prompt it takes you to?
You have cooked your vmm32.vxd file. Nothing to do to repair it other than a reinstall of windows. You can either Format and reinstall. 
---------------------------------------------------------------

Or you can rename the current vmm32.vxd and install Windows again on top of itself.

I have written a batch file for you. Use it to rename vmm32.vxd.

I have attached it as a text file named fix.txt. Download it and rename it fix.bat
Copy fix.bat to a floppy.

Reboot the computer. Once you get to the prompt it takes you to, type this: (there are no spaces to worry about in this command)
*A:\fix.bat*

This will execute the command to rename the file. Once this has been done, It will take you back to the prompt where you started. Windows will not be bootable. It isn't anyway so that's not a problem. You may have actually already renamed it the first time. But let's be sure.

Now you need to remove the floppy from the drive. Put the Boot Floppy in and restart the computer.

When the computer starts, accept CD Support. Get your Install Disk and put it in the CD Drive.
After that does its job and loads the Ram Drive and takes you to a prompt, your CD Drive will now be a different Letter. If it was D before it will now be E. If it was E before it will now be F

You have to type this command at the prompt and press enter to get the setup started:

*E:\setup * 
or

* F:\setup*

or

Whatever the CD Drive letter is now.

Reinstall Windows to the same Folder where it is now. This is an overinstall.

*The same question I asked before. Did you upgrade Internet Explorer while you had Windows working? If so, to what version of IE? IE 6 or was it something else? Please post back that information Before you try this. You absolutely do not want to overinstall Windows on a system with an upgraded IE. If you did not upgrade IE, then you are good to go ahead and perform the overinstall.

And post back. PLEASE.*


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Mosaic1, I did what you said and win98 setup is copying files to my computer. Sorry about leaving earlier, I was really stressed and had to take a break. It looks like maybe were back on the right road again. Thanks


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Lori,
I can relate to that. This has been a long ordeal for you. 

When the computer is all set up. Make a copy of vmm32.vxd and put it in a folder somewhere. Make a note of where it is. If this happens again, we can use it as a replacement. 

Mo


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I tried to use the fix it disk, and it didn't seem to want to use it, but Win installed started setting up anyway, Gosh it was so long ago I don't remember what IE I had, on it. Some how when we fixed the color, I don't really think thats what caused the problem, I think the problem was when I was looking in the mother board CD and trying to get the sound to work. thats when things went crazy.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Just a side note, Lori and Mo, I don't think the computer was ever able to connect to the internet to do any updates since the last installation anyway, correct Lori, so the IE would be the original......


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

You are correct Candy, Inever got to the point of setting my modem up.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I have Win 98 setup and my color set up also. We did it. I have to leave for a bit, but will be back in an hour or so, Thank you all sooooo much


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

No, NO, you can't leave, you just can't leave us here to party by ourselves


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hold the partying for a bit Candy, there is still the little matter of getting the sound and modem to work.  Oh what the heck, give me a double please!

Kilowatt


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Lori,

I'm glad its working now!
John


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Im back, sorry Candy I had to take Bret up to get his semi.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Now for the sound and the modem, I hope your not to tipsy,lol,lol


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I just looked in the add and remove and win98 is there, and it wasnt before, so we must have done something right, But in the System properties theres:
Other devices with a yellow ?
that says PCI serial Controller

And the Infrared device has a yellow ! by it.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Trust me,lol I won't do any more to it unless one of you tells me to do it,lol I promise, we don't need to go through that again,whewww,


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

PCI serial Controller is likely your modem. If you have the correct Windows 98 drivers for it, you can double click on the entry and hit the driver tab. Then click the update Drivers Button. It will ask for a location of the drivers. Point it to wherever these are.

I am not so sure I trust that CD you have. Did you use it to install the Video Card?

If so, you might use it to install the Modem.

Did you go and copy vmm32.vxd yet?
Create a new Folder and copy vmm32.vxd to it before you do anything else.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I have my Aopen.... modem driver disk, and where do I copy the 
vmm32.vxd at? The video card has something to do with my colors right?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I just restarted my computer and There is SOUND!!!! but on start up it says something about the library being wrong.Hummmm?


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Good. Be sure your disk has drivers for this version of Windows. If so, go ahead and install the modem.

Yes. The video card is about the colors.

You can copy it anywhere. This is an insurance policy. If you have this problem again after you install the sound Drivers, we can use it to get back into Windows. Just copy it to a folder.

Make a new Folder in My Documents. Name it *copy of vmm * Put the copy in there.

Once eveything is installed and working, delete the copy you made of vmm32.vxd
Make a new copy of vmm32.vxd and keep it for an emergency. 
Just a copy, not a move or we will be in deep............


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Ok you posted while I typed. I am slow tonight. You have sound. Did you install the Modem yet?

What is the exact error message please?

Go to device manager and look under Sound video and Game controllers. Click the + to expand the branch. What do you see there?

The name and any yellow or red marks.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Sound,Video,and game controllers
C-Media SoftMidi Driver
DOS Mode MPU-401 Emulator
External Midi(Mpu401)Device
Joystick Device
SB 16 Audio Device
Wave Device for Voice Modem
Sound system(WSS) Device
and the error message that is there on start up Goes so fast I can't read it all, but I did catch Library is invaild or wrong version.
How can I get it to stop so I can read it all?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Theres no yellow marks under the sound, video, etc


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Is the error message on the black screen? IF so, press the Pause button on the keyboard. It may stop long enough for you to read the message and write it down. You will find that button three to the right of the F12 button.

Have you installed the Modem yet?


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes the error message is on a black screen with white letters, and I had tried to install my modem before all this happened last night and it says the right modem is there. I will try to get the error message.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Lori,
Remember that unknown Device? The PCI Serial Controller? That's your Modem. Go in and choose update Driver. Point it to the install CD you have for your modem and see if it installs.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Here is the error message;
PCI Devices:
PCI Onboard IDE,IRQ 14,15
PCI Slot 3 I/O Port devices IRQ 10
PCI Slot2 USB Controller,IRQ 9
AGA VGA
SDRAM at DIMM # : 1,2
Searching for Boot Record from Floppy..Not found
Searching for Boot Record fromCDROM.. Not found
Searching for Boot Record from IDE-O..OK
NOT ON BOARD 5513 IDE!
Microsoft(R) Windows VxD Library Manager. Version 4.00.03
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp 1989-1996
All Rights Reserved

Unpacking vmm32.vxd
Library is invalid or wrong version
Open of C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\vmm32\vmm.vxd failed.
Manager Version 4.00.03 
Copyright(C) microsoft Corp 1989-1996. All Rights reserved
Packing vmm32.vxd.
Library is invalid or wrong version.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

But you are able to get into Windows?

I am going to pass this one to a more Technical Member. I don't want to give you any bad advice. 


Mo


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes I am able to get into Windows, and I understand, no problem at all. But I want to Thank you, for all your help, and giving me the confidence to keep going on this. Thanks Joel


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Do one thing please? right click on vmm32.vxd and choose properties. 
When does it say it was created? The idea of the overinstall was to replace a bad file with a new one. 

At any rate, you may have to do some installing of Drivers from the CD which came with the computer. I really feel less than comfortable advising you on this. It's best to wait for someone else to come along. 

Mo


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Yep I can get into Windows, and will post my results on the Properties tomorrow.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Lori,
Good night. See you tomorrow.

The first part of that is not a problem : 
(at least I don't think it is)


> Here is the error message;
> PCI Devices:
> PCI Onboard IDE,IRQ 14,15
> PCI Slot 3 I/O Port devices IRQ 10
> ...


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

I have been going around and around on this. I posted and deleted that post. I found the exact Error Message you are getting at the Ms Knowledge Base!

It is easy enough to fix. Either follow their directions to edit autoexec.bat
Or prevent autoexec.bat from loading by either unchecking it in Msconfig or renaming it as autoexec.old. Unless you are loading something special using this file, Windows98 doesn't need it. It is leftover from the old days.

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;q296579


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I went into my Msconfig, I thought I would try that first cause I am afraid I will really mess things up if I change the settings the other way. This is what I see in the Auto exe.bat in msconfig:

@ ECHO Off

if not exit%winbootdir%\system\vmm32.020copy%winbootdir%\system\vmm32..vxd%winbootdir%\system\vmm32.020

cd%winbootdir%\system

devlib-u vmm32.vxd

rplcldr%winbootdir%system\vmm32\vmm.vxd%winbootdir%system\vmm 32.vxd

devlib-p vmm 32.vxd

I don't know which one to uncheck, Does anyone know?


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Lori 1:_
> *I went into my Msconfig, I thought I would try that first cause I am afraid I will really mess things up if I change the settings the other way. This is what I see in the Auto exe.bat in msconfig:
> 
> @ ECHO Off
> ...


I wouldn't uncheck the items through msconfig. Click the lines you want to add the REM statement to, and then click Edit. This allows you to change the line, and all you have to do is add REM and a space to the beginning of each line you no longer want to have running.

Adding the REM to all of the entries aboge will be OK. BTW, if that is all that is in your Autoexec.bat, then there will be no problem renaming it to autoexec.old and restarting. If you experience any new problems, then you can always rename it back.

Some people use the autoexec.bat to perform certain tasks, for example I have the following lines in mine:


> doskey
> 
> deltree /y c:\windows\temp\


doskey is useful if you use a lot of dos based commands, and you don't want to keep on retyping the entire strings all the time. It is only useful if you exit windows and go into Dos often.

*deltree /y c:\windows\temp\* deletes my window's temp file every time I reboot, and Windows recreates the file automatically. The way I have this is that every file and subfolder within that temp directory is removed automatically. You would be surprised how much useless stuff is stored there, and how big the folder can get.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

For right now, Lori, just uncheck the box by process autoexec.bat on the general tab. Then restart the computer to make sure the error message goes away.


Sorry, Randy, don't mean to post conflicting info, but we've been thru this same problem twice now....


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

No probs Candy. Actually, I had forgotten the simple matter of unchecking the process in the general tab. Is much easier than renaming!!

I thought 2 or 3 times before jumping into a thread this long, and didn't bother to read more than the last few posts before jumping in.

Quietly going back to the sidelines.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi Candy, I unchecked the box and I don't get the error message anymore on start up. Thank you. but when I start up I get the Add new hardware wizard
This wizard searches for new driver for 
Wave Device for Voice Modem.
I don't know what to do.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Point it to the modem disk you have, there is a wave driver for that part.........


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

I am so Thankful for all of you that have helped me on fixing my computer. Guess what everyone? I connected to the Internet for the first time just a few minutes ago with my problem computer!!  It all seems to be working Great. Your ALL Great!!!


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Lori,
That's the best news. Next step is to go to Windows Update. You have a lot to Download to get up to speed. And you thought you were finished. Never. This is Windows. LOL 

Mo

EDIT: Very imporatant. Install Anti Virus too.


----------



## john1 (Nov 25, 2000)

Hi Lori,

Glad to hear you're back on-line now.
As Mosaic says, you've got a few updates
and patches to worry about now!

John

EDIT ... and zone alarm


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Hi mo,
I was just getting ready to go and do that, will post on results


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Congratulations ! 

I have followed you through all this after we talked in chat  I told you you had the best people helping you , and I wasn't kidding...good luck with the updates !!.....Rhett


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

> _Originally posted by rhettman5:_
> *I have followed you through all this after we talked in chat  *


Hmm, now I see why we got sidetracked


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Ahhh I can't download any windows updates, but everything else is working great


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Lori,
When you post, please post the details.
You cannot Download from Windows Update. What exactly happens when you try. All messages and step by step of the events are needed. If you installed Windows fresh and it has not been registered, Windows Update won't work. Did you go through the registration process yet? 

Mo


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

You had no Modem when you installed so you are not registered.
Go to start>Programs>accessories>System Tools>welcome to Windows

Start Welcome to Windows. It will have the registration option.
Use it. After you register your copy of Windows try Windows Update again.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Mo the updates are working now, Oh and about the fix disk properties, this is what it said Size 41 bytes(41bytes) 4,096 used
Contains 1 file, 0 folder
MS-DOS Name: Fix
The attributes:
Read only Hidden

Archives

There is no check in any of them.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Lori,
You'll be downloading for a while. Also, if it said the name was FIX then that is why you had the problem. You are talking about the file I had you download?

It should have read* fix.bat*

At any rate, you don't need it anymore. You have reinstalled and your vmm32.vxd is good.

Don't forget to go in now and delete that copy of vmm32.vxd you had tucked away in my documents earlier. 
Make a new copy of the current vmm32.xvd which is in C:\windows\system to replace that old copy you made. Remember, copy, not move.

Also, you are making a lot of changes. Reboot after each new install.
Then see if the computer is working well. One thing at a time.

Anti Virus and a firewall are most important. After you install those, don't install anything else. Surf for a while and make sure everything is OK. After that:

Go to Start>run and paste in this command to make a copy of your registry:
scanreg / backup

Press enter

This is important because you have made so many changes since the first boot of the day. Let's get it backed up in the event you need it.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes Rhett you were right, I do have the best help here with you guys, and Oh yeah thanks for reminding me John 1, about Zone Alarm, I forgot all about that, I have it on here but will go down load it now, WOW its Great to have 2 working computers. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Mo, I did like you told me to do and everything is working perfect. I just can't Thank you all enough for all your help.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

Lori,
That's the best news. This site is great. Everyone pitches in and works as a TEAM! And this was just a perfect example of that. There are a lot of knowledgeable Members here. It's mind boggling. I learned a lot from this post. My thanks to everyone who taught me a few new lessons too. 


Enjoy your "New Computer". I know this machine has a special meaning for you. 


 Mo


----------



## aldiboronti (Apr 18, 2002)

Whew! What a marvellous thread, it`s been a learning experience just standing on the sidelines and watching. Proof absolute that this is by far the best technical help site on the net.


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Yes I have to agree with you very much on, this is the Best sight on the Web, and it has helped me learn, a lot about computers, and the people are very understanding. These people are the best. Actually I am going to miss talking to them, since I have talked to them daily. Without them I could have never done it.


----------



## kilowatt1 (Oct 27, 2001)

Hey Lori,

Just wanted to pop back in to let you know that I'm thrilled you are up and running again. See, I told you hang in there! This site has without a doubt the mosy knowledgable members on the net. Not only that but we are stubborn too! (we hate to lose).  

Please don't be a stranger. We expect you to visit us often. You don't have to have a problem...just come on in! If you have visited the "Random" forum you can see that we not only solve computer problems, we solve the world's problems as well. 

Take care.

Kilowatt


----------



## Lori 1 (Jul 25, 2002)

Thanks Kilowatt,
Yes I am thrilled too. I don't really know how to use the random sight, I have looked at it, but Im not sure how to use it, since I am , or feel like an outsider. Take Care.
Lori


----------

